# SQL Server either not found or access denied



## fran101 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

I'm in the progress of setting up a sharepoint 2010 farm. I am using 3 Hyper V VM's all connected to an internal switch, and each vm has been given a static ip. VM 1 has ADFS domain controller and SQL server 2012. VM 2 has Sharepoint 2010 SP2 installed (not configured) this is to be the App server, VM 3 is to be a web front end. 

All VM's have windows server 2012 installed, I created 3 AD Accounts sp_install, sp_farm & sql_install. I then created a group policy where i added the 3 accounts to Remote Desktop Users, Domain Admins & Administrators. I have updated the policy on each of the vm's. Within SQL server i added the 3 accounts with DB creator role & Security Admin. I have checked the properties of the SQL server and remote access is allowed. 

The problem I am having is that when i try to connect to the sql server from either of the other VM's using any of the AD accounts. I have checked and I am able to ping the VM from both of the other VM's. I can RDP between the servers, but if i create a udl and use it to test the connection to the sql server it tells me that the server cannot be found or access is denied.

Any ideas??


----------



## angelr82 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you access the SQL box from any other machine besides those VMs? 

Verify that in the SQL server Configuration Manager you have your service running and using NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE under the Log On As.

Also under your Server Network Configuration make sure the Named Pipes and TCP/IP Protocols are enabled. Same for the Native Client as well. 

Then from any other machine create a test ODBC connection under "User DSN" and then Add -> Choose SQL Server -> Finish -> Give it a test name and hit the drop down for the SQL server. Is your server listed? If not try typing it in and hitting next. Then specify how SQL Server will verify the authenticity. Use your account first by leaving the default setting of "With Windows NT authentication using the network login ID." If that works then switch to the next option and see if you can log in with the "sa" account created when you installed SQL. 

If you can successfully create the ODBC connection then try again from the VMs. If it fails there then it may be specific to those servers. Let me know how that goes or if it helps. Maybe we can do more trouble shooting when we can isolate the specific issue. 

Good luck!


----------



## angelr82 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry also check the Server properties under Permissions. 

Verify the users you added have "Grant" checked for Connect SQL

Also verify you are authenticating correctly. If using AD credentials username is domain\usrID 

Make sure when you added AD logins to SQL security that you used Windows Authentication method with domain\usrID and not SQL server authentication.


----------

